# using a router as a repeater



## PROMETEO

I have two routers laying around and would like to use them as repeaters to extend the network range
Linksys BEFW11S4
and
Netgear WPN824 v2

anyone knows if they can be used as repeater and if so what firmware to use?

Thanks in advance


----------



## linksys

unless youcan find a firmware (CORRECTION) DD WRT DOES not have any firmware upgrades that will allow you to turn the routers into a AP its not going to be possible i believe unless you run a cable to the routers and use them in bridge mode ive never done this so someone else will have to help you with that or do some searching on the linksys website


----------



## PROMETEO

There are some routers that have this function but apparently not these models,my brother gave me his Belkin F5D9230-4 i will play with it later on to it later on to see if i can achieve my goal,thanks for the reply.


----------



## linksys

PROMETEO said:


> There are some routers that have this function but apparently not these models,my brother gave me his Belkin F5D9230-4 i will play with it later on to it later on to see if i can achieve my goal,thanks for the reply.



well ill give you the web site its a linux based firmware for some routers

http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index

youll need the maker, model number, and most important version number of the router its not a guarantee but see if the routers on there and if it can be upgraded


by the way they havent even tried the belkin router you listed so they dont have anything for it


----------



## The_Other_One

Seems it was covered already, but I'm here so...  

It all depends if your router supports it.  Some routers come with built in repeater support (Buffalo I beleive offers it on all their routers).  Some other brands offer similar featuers but it must be with like routers (the whole profit game).  Your best bet is some open-source firmware like DD-WRT, Open-WRT or tomato.  If your router supports any of those, I'd suggest giving one a shot.


----------



## linksys

PROMETEO said:


> There are some routers that have this function but apparently not these models,my brother gave me his Belkin F5D9230-4 i will play with it later on to it later on to see if i can achieve my goal,thanks for the reply.



i did some reading up on the user manual on that belkin router no go man it will do a AP mode but it has to plugged into a Ethernet cord plugged into the network which you said you dont have physical access to the router so it wont work


something that might help if you know where the source of the signal is coming from then try to move big furniture away from the direct line of the signal also mirrors are like having a lead wall blocking the signal if you have one in the line of the signal move it also have you tried elevating your computer a little it might help if i stumble upon any thing ill post


----------



## PROMETEO

thanks to all that helped as u guys pointed none of the routers will work as a repeater,moving the furniture or elevating my AP is not an option,I got good reception all around the house but wanted to extend the signal to a detached garage.I'm going to get another router  that can be used as a repeater.
thanks again for taking the time to help.


----------



## linksys

PROMETEO said:


> thanks to all that helped as u guys pointed none of the routers will work as a repeater,moving the furniture or elevating my AP is not an option,I got good reception all around the house but wanted to extend the signal to a detached garage.I'm going to get another router  that can be used as a repeater.
> thanks again for taking the time to help.



Not a problem, if you need anymore help were here


----------

